# What do I wear to go trail riding if I hate jeans and I hate jodhpurs?



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cmkSTUDc1Ek

You could try this lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ricci (Jun 30, 2011)

****!!! Ouch!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

What are those jeans called that are made of pajama material? They say you can't tall the difference! LOL!

I used to ride in cutoffs and bareback... Then my mare rolled in poison ivy and my legs were swollen straight for two weeks, never again!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> What are those jeans called that are made of pajama material? They say you can't tall the difference! LOL!
> 
> I used to ride in cutoffs and bareback... Then my mare rolled in poison ivy and my legs were swollen straight for two weeks, never again!


Pajama Jeans -- tricky name, eh?? :lol:

OP - if it's just pleasure/trail riding, you can ride in anything that is comfortable and covers your legs sufficiently for your taste. The problem with sweats is their materiel is very prone to being "caught" on things that the heavy/stiffer denim would normally not catch on. An alternative would be yoga type pants/leggings that would be soft but more fitted so as not to hang out there and get caught up like sweats - but then you're pretty close to jods...and they aren't all that heavy duty as to hold up to a lot of riding before you start to wear through them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I wear all kinds of old stuff on trails: pants, sweat, whatever I have clean at the moment. In fact I use it all in ring too (especially in winter when it's cold). I use breeches mostly when I feel like it (not every ride) and for lessons (and shows of course). 

P.S. I don't ride in jeans: they are too restricting.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Leggings or riding tights.


----------



## flyinghooves (Jan 25, 2012)

I ride english and HATE the english pants as well....so I just buy exercise or yoga pants...yoga pants might be good for you because if they are long they will go right over your boots. Very Comfortable and in the summer they are too hot.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Lady Godiva went in nothing. lol


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Learn to ride side-saddle, then you can wear a skirt.
:lol:


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I also think yoga pants would be the best. Although I find riding in jeans incredibly comfortably. I guess ride in whatever makes you feel best.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe find the true meaning of 'bareback' riding? :wink:

Just a warning- I find riding in sweats/yoga pants more slippery if you're on a leather saddle.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

From a male chauvinist pig's point of view, ain't nothing like a nicely stuffed pair of jeans.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

gunslinger said:


> From a male chauvinist pig's point of view, ain't nothing like a nicely stuffed pair of jeans.


Male chauvinist's don't have the corner on that sentiment :wink: (you didn't say what the jeans were stuffed with, after all)


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Cargo pants.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

gunslinger said:


> From a male chauvinist pig's point of view, ain't nothing like a nicely stuffed pair of jeans.


I don't know...I like women in chaps, and they can wear any kind of comfortable pants underneath they want as long as they are "form fitting"...:thumbsup:


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

DancingArabian said:


> Cargo pants.


 
I never thought about this. I might need to buy a few pairs of these. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just be careful with the pockets. They're handy to keep stuff in but stuffed pockets can be uncomfortable. I usually keep my pockets empty. I tend to go to Goodwill on Sundays (clothes are 50% off) and buy barn clothes. I can get cargo pants for about $2 each!


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm not fond of riding in tight pants either. Most of the time I ride in a pair of loose double layered exercise trousers that are great - they are light, mostly windproof, and dry really quickly. They are also thin enough that I can get them into the tops of my riding boots without it feeling too snug or bulky. They are kinda silky but I have never had any issues with sliding around the saddle in them. They are full of holes and covered in paint from when I wore them to paint a fence but I will probably keep riding in them till they fall apart!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I love my Kerrets riding tights.
LOVE them.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I use canterbury pants, not sure if you have them there cause they're kinda made in NZ, but i'm sure you would have something similar... They zip right up to your upper thigh, they're comfortable as I live in mine! But they're also tight enough around my calves that I can put my chaps on over top so nothing gets caught. Otherwise I use normal trackies and do the same thing. Works beautifully, I HATE jodphurs :lol:
these:


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

I love wearing lululemon when I ride. I love their sweaters because they aren't restricting and they are tight fitted. The pants are super comfortable to ride in too!


----------

